# Darn Good Holsters



## grasshopper (Apr 8, 2011)

Like most "gun people", I have accumulated a lot of holsters and leather gear over the years. What I have discovered, is one great holster maker who produces an excellent product, for a fair price, and delivers the goods fast. He is Mike Keenan, at:
Timely Accessories
His "C.J. Crackerjack" shoulder holster is the best and most comfortable field holster I have ever used.
Additionally, his other holsters and leather gear are of the finest quality. I'm not connected in any way, other than as a satisified customer who's spent too much time and money in the past to other holster makers while waiting for a product that turned out to be less than what I thought I was paying for.:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like very nice leatherwork...

But...

In almost every case, he leaves the trigger exposed, either fully or just enough to cause a problem.
Particularly in SA-semi-auto-pistol holsters, even partly-exposed triggers invite the intrusion of foreign objects (maybe a twig?) which could, eventually, cause a negligent discharge.
For instance, while his Ruger .22 holster, pictured, covers the pistol's trigger, his 1911 jobs don't.

I understand that it is an issue of being authentic, when it comes to SA revolvers, and even some early DA wheelguns. But there is no case that can be made for "old-west-style" semi-auto holsters.

He needs to revise a few of his patterns.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 8, 2011)

Steve,
The holsters shown on his web site are the "basic" style. If you just give him a call when ordering, instead of ordering the basic off the web site, he will custom make your holster ANY way you want it.
Additionally, unless it's something way out, he usually does not charge anything extra. He's even thrown in border stamping for me at no extra charge. I agree about the exposed trigger, and have him make mine covered and deep fit, even on the single action holsters, so I don't accidently snag the trigger while going through brush, etc. Like I said, just talk to him and he'll custom make it just like you want.


----------

